# 510 Bottom feeder connector.



## Polar (13/1/17)

Looking for a 510 Bottom feeder connector as pictured. Please let me know if anyone has one locally... ModMaker is out of stock on all bottom feeding connectors. Leads on other Mod building supplies would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crockett (13/1/17)

Looks like Stealthvape has some Varitube BF 510 connectors in stock: http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=98

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Polar (14/1/17)

Thanks @Crockett, its mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (14/1/17)

Why the dislike? @spiv


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/1/17)

I have a feeling its a case of a double F...

Fat Finger

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## spiv (14/1/17)

Polar said:


> Why the dislike? @spiv



Sorry! Finger must've hit it while I was scrolling. I undid the rating.

Sorry again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (15/1/17)

http://www.fatdaddyvapes.com/shop.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

